# [WIFI] Problème avec ipw3945 et WEP (RÉSOLU)

## Gardel_

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai une carte wifi Intel 3945ABG :

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Elle fonctionne avec le driver ipw3945

J'ai donc installé ipw3945, ipw3945-ucode et ipw3945d et j'ai activé tout plein d'options pour le wifi dans mon kernel. J'utilise d'ailleurs les gentoo-sources, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9.

Les modules ipw3945 et ieee3945 se chargent et le wifi sans cryptage fonctionne. Malheureusement, impossible de faire fonctionner le WEP.

J'ai pourtant bien activé les options ieee80211_crypt et ieee80211_crypt_wep ainsi que d'autres, mais ça ne marche pas.

Quand j'ai les 4 modules précédemments cités chargés et que je tente de mettre une clé wep avec iwconfig, j'ai cette erreur :

```
Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
```

J'ai essayé et réessayé en chargeant tous les modules wifi et modules de crypto à ma disposition mais ça marche toujours pas.

Cependant, ça a tout de même marché de temps en temps, peut-être avais-je chargé les modules qu'il fallait au bon moment et dans le bon ordre, et là aucun problème le wep marchait.

Seulement ce miracle devait être temporaire car ça ne m'a pas refait le coup.

En fin de compte, je ne sais pas quelles options je dois activer dans le kernel, ni quels modules charger afin que le WEP fonctionne.

A noter que je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec ce driver avec debian, ubuntu et une ancienne install de gentoo avec un kernel vanilla.

Pour finir, voici un échantillon des messages d'insultes de dmesg :

```
ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4

eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Merci de votre aide !Last edited by Gardel_ on Sun Nov 04, 2007 1:26 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et, comme le dit le message, il te manque le support du cryptage arc4, donc tu dois l'ajouter dans ton kernel (section Cryptographic options)  :Wink: 

----------

## Gardel_

Oups désolé pour le formatage du titre, voilà qui est réparé  :Wink: 

J'ai déjà activé arc4 dans mes options et je l'ai déjà chargé en module. D'ailleurs en le chargeant, il charge aussi crypto_algapi.

Mais cela ne change rien, j'ai toujours l'erreur et ceci dans dmesg :

```
ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4

eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Cependant les rares fois où ça marchait, le module arc4 et un autre module de cryptage avaient un « 2 » dans la commande « Used by » de lsmod.

Voici mon lsmod actuel :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

arc4                    5760  0 

crypto_algapi          13824  1 arc4

ipw3945               171940  1 

ieee80211              30792  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt_wep     7936  6 

nvidia               7239572  26 

ieee80211_crypt         8320  2 ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_wep

snd_hda_intel         241176  0 

snd_pcm                63876  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              19844  1 snd_pcm

snd                    37496  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

Merci pour la rapidité de réponse en tout cas  :Wink: 

----------

## j_c_p

Salut Gardel_,

j'ai un portable qui fonctionne très bien avec cette carte Wifi, il est sous OpenSuse 10.3, je peux te lister les modules (il est branché à mon routeur via une liaison WPA2).

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

ceci peut te donner des idées

A+

----------

## j_c_p

Voilà les modules chargés sur la Suse :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

michael_mic             6528  2

arc4                    6016  2

ecb                     7552  2

blkcipher              10116  1 ecb

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    14208  1

aes_i586               37236  1

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp    10624  1

af_packet              29064  4

ip6t_LOG               10496  7

nf_conntrack_ipv6      22848  4

xt_pkttype              5888  3

ipt_LOG                 9984  8

xt_limit                6656  15

ip6t_REJECT             9216  3

xt_tcpudp               7168  4

ipt_REJECT              8448  3

xt_state                6528  8

iptable_mangle          6784  0

iptable_nat            11140  0

nf_nat                 21912  1 iptable_nat

iptable_filter          6912  1

ip6table_mangle         6656  0

nf_conntrack_ipv4      14856  6 iptable_nat

nf_conntrack           61684  5 nf_conntrack_ipv6,xt_state,iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4

nfnetlink               9752  4 nf_conntrack_ipv6,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack

ip_tables              16324  3 iptable_mangle,iptable_nat,iptable_filter

ip6table_filter         6784  1

ip6_tables             17476  3 ip6t_LOG,ip6table_mangle,ip6table_filter

x_tables               18308  11 ip6t_LOG,xt_pkttype,ipt_LOG,xt_limit,ip6t_REJECT,xt_tcpudp,ipt_REJECT,xt_state,iptable_nat,ip_tables,ip6_tables

ipv6                  268152  19 nf_conntrack_ipv6,ip6t_REJECT,ip6table_mangle

snd_pcm_oss            50432  0

snd_mixer_oss          20096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq                54452  0

microcode              15372  0

snd_seq_device         12172  1 snd_seq

cpufreq_conservative    11272  0

cpufreq_userspace       8704  0

cpufreq_powersave       5888  0

acpi_cpufreq           13192  1

speedstep_lib           9220  0

apparmor               40736  0

fuse                   45460  2

loop                   21636  0

dm_mod                 56880  0

pcmcia                 41076  0

yenta_socket           28684  1

rsrc_nonstatic         15872  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            40852  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ohci1394               36272  0

usbhid                 41300  0

hid                    29184  1 usbhid

sdhci                  20364  0

r8169                  32904  0

mmc_core               29828  1 sdhci

snd_hda_intel         272796  1

snd_pcm                82564  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

rtc_cmos               12064  0

snd_timer              26756  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

battery                14724  0

rtc_core               23048  1 rtc_cmos

container               9088  0

tifm_7xx1              11392  0

ieee1394               91136  1 ohci1394

ac                      9604  0

ipw3945               196132  1

rtc_lib                 7040  1 rtc_core

i2c_i801               12560  0

i2c_core               27520  1 i2c_i801

serio_raw              10756  0

tifm_core              14084  1 tifm_7xx1

button                 12432  0

sr_mod                 19492  0

snd                    58164  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

iTCO_wdt               14372  0

ieee80211              35400  1 ipw3945

intel_agp              27156  0

soundcore              11460  1 snd

cdrom                  37020  1 sr_mod

snd_page_alloc         14472  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ieee80211_crypt         9728  3 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211

iTCO_vendor_support     7812  1 iTCO_wdt

joydev                 13632  0

ff_memless              9352  1 usbhid

agpgart                35764  1 intel_agp

firmware_class         13568  3 microcode,pcmcia,ipw3945

sg                     37036  0

sd_mod                 31104  5

ehci_hcd               34956  0

uhci_hcd               27024  0

usbcore               123756  4 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

edd                    12996  0

ext3                  131976  2

mbcache                12292  1 ext3

jbd                    68148  1 ext3

fan                     9220  0

ata_piix               21380  4

libata                136904  1 ata_piix

scsi_mod              140376  4 sr_mod,sg,sd_mod,libata

thermal                19848  0

processor              40876  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
```

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

----------

## Gardel_

Bizarrement c'est en chargeant les mêmes modules que nemo13 que ça fonctionne.

j_c_p : moi aussi avant ces modules suffisaient mais ça n'a plus l'air d'être le cas...

Voilà le résultat de lsmod :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     7936  1 

ipw3945               171940  1 

ieee80211              30792  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         8320  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

cryptomgr               6528  0 

ecb                     6656  2 

blkcipher               8708  1 ecb

arc4                    5760  2 

crypto_algapi          13824  3 cryptomgr,ecb,arc4
```

et avec ça, ça a l'air de fonctionner.

EDIT : Oui enfin... j'arrive à assigner une clé WEP mais pas à me connecter.

EDIT : Là ça remarche, assignation de la clé WEP ET connexion.

Voici d'ailleurs le lsmod correspondant :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipw3945               171940  1 

ieee80211              30792  1 ipw3945

cryptomgr               6528  0 

ecb                     6656  2 

blkcipher               8708  1 ecb

arc4                    5760  2 

crypto_algapi          13824  3 cryptomgr,ecb,arc4

ieee80211_crypt_wep     7936  3 i

eee80211_crypt         8320  2 ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_wep
```

Je vais refaire des essais...

EDIT : Bon finalement, il faut bien tous ces modules, je vais voir si j'en compile certains en dur ou si je charge tout au démarrage.

Je met le sujet en Résolu.

Merci de votre aide  :Wink: 

EDIT : Bon ça marche plus. En tout cas, il n'y a qu'une seule erreur :

```
ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ipw3945: Error sending cmd #08 to daemon: time out after 500ms.
```

J'ai essayé avec une version plus récente de ipw3945, une version plus récente du kernel mais rien...

J'abandonne :'(

----------

## Gardel_

Bon, je reposte une dernière fois mon impuissance.

Rien ne marche, j'ai tout essayé, tout compilé, rien n'y fait.

J'ai testé plein de version du kernel 2.6.19, 2.6.22, 2.6.23, des gentoo-sources et des vanilla, je les ai compilé à la main et avec genkernel, j'ai testé plusieurs versions de ipw3945, venant de portage et du site officiel, j'ai TOUT essayé et à chaque fois (quand tout compile bien), je me heurte à ce vil message d'erreur du dmesg :

```
ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms. 
```

J'en peux plus, je craque, marre de me taper la tête contre les murs, j'ai perdu bien assez de journées comme ça, j'abandonne.

Si quelqu'un trouve d'où vient l'erreur et comment la corriger, je jure de prier sa grandeur tous les matins pendant un mois !

:'(

----------

## boozo

'alute

je pense que tu as déjà lu ceci mais sait-on jamais   :Sad: 

je sais bien que ce ne sera pas d'un grand réconfort en la situation mais... bon courage quand même

----------

## Gardel_

Merci boozo !!

Le topic de ton lien ne m'a pas aidé mais un post avait un lien qui renvoyait sur un autre topic renvoyant lui même sur un autre topic et je suis tombé sur ce merveilleux post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3909554.html#3909554

Cette solution a sauvé tout le monde apparemment vu les posts qui suivent ^^

J'ai suivi ces instructions à la lettre et au final, j'ai laissé tomber le WEP pour le WPA-PSK et ça marche parfaitement !

ça doit certainement venir de l'emergeage de module-init-tools et de udev, les modules semblent se charger différemment maintenant... Peut-être que ça venait du module pour le wep, je ne sais pas... mais je pense que module-init-tools a eu un bon rôle dans la résolution de ce problème !

Au final j'ai un wifi qui fonctionne et un cryptage meilleur, merveilleux !

Salut et merci à tous !

----------

## boozo

bah de rien ; content de t'avoir été utile, même indirectement   :Wink: 

je suppose que "prier ma grandeur tous les matins pendant un mois !" c'est passé hors marché de fait ? domache  ^^

----------

## Gardel_

On va raccourcir à 2 ou 3 jours ^^

----------

## boozo

Vendu ! :p

----------

## Gardel_

hééé c'est que ce driver a pas fini de m'embêter ! Il coupe sans prévenir de temps à autre ! Avec des erreurs de ce style :

```
ipw3945: Error sending cmd #07 to daemon: time out after 500ms.
```

Bon, attendons qu'il devienne plus travailleur   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loopx

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Voilà les modules chargés sur la Suse :
> 
> ```
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

ca c'est de la distro modulaire   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:   :Arrow: 

----------

## Gardel_

c'est surtout un kernel generic super pas optimisé... :/

----------

## xaviermiller

pourquoi dis-tu cela ? si le module est chargé, c'est que le matériel existe...

----------

## Gardel_

Certes mais je soupçonne quand même que certains modules soient inutilement chargés. Par exemple le module ipv6 si iptable n'a besoin de gérer que de l'ipv4 dans le cas présent. D'ailleurs sur une Debian que j'ai installé il y a quelques semaines, j'avais un module ipv6 qui ne m'était d'aucune utilité vu que je n'utilise pas ipv6. J'imagine que ça doit être le cas pour d'autres modules. Mais je peux me tromper  :Wink: 

----------

## j_c_p

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ca c'est de la distro modulaire  
> 
>  

 

OpenSuse, c'est le top des distribution basée KDE (de part son intégration et aussi de part la qualité de son noyau et de sa configuration), c'est pour cela que je l'ai mise sur ce portable.

Pour le nombre de services fournis, je trouve que ça va pour une distribution packagée de qualité.

Tu peux tester une Mandriva pour voir, ça va te faire un choc en faisant un lsmod  :Laughing: .

Quant aux *buntu, rien de comparable sur ces points à mon sens.

Et aussi, il y a le Mahjong de KDE4 sur la Suse, et ça ça enterre tout   :Cool: .

[img]http://images4.imagehotel.net/liq1ysqnuc_tn.png[/img]

Tiens, sur mon fixe (je pourrais encore un poil mettre en dur, mais j'ai mes petites habitudes avec Alsa et iptable), 

```
jcp@phoenix64 ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nf_conntrack_ipv4      13840  60

xt_state                2496  60

ipt_REJECT              3968  4

xt_limit                3008  6

ipt_LOG                 5824  6

nf_conntrack_irc        6304  0

nf_conntrack_ftp        8040  0

nf_conntrack           54528  4 nf_conntrack_ipv4,xt_state,nf_conntrack_irc,nf_conntrack_ftp

nls_iso8859_15          5952  1

quickcam              100108  0

snd_usb_audio          58976  0

snd_usb_lib            15552  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep               8072  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm_oss            34336  0

snd_mixer_oss          15104  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_ice1724            61512  1

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      3648  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ac97_codec        109720  1 snd_ice1724

ac97_bus                2624  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_ak4114              8704  1 snd_ice1724

snd_pcm                75340  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114

snd_timer              20680  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8592  1 snd_pcm

snd_pt2258              4160  1 snd_ice1724

snd_i2c                 5248  2 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258

snd_ak4xxx_adda         8256  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_mpu401_uart         7488  1 snd_ice1724

snd_rawmidi            21216  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7124  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    52264  18 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_pt2258,snd_i2c,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               7072  1 snd

kqemu                 159464  0

nvidia               7000244  24

floppy                 56584  0

powernow_k8             9368  0

processor              24768  1 powernow_k8
```

```
Linux phoenix64 2.6.23.1 #1 PREEMPT Wed Oct 17 12:27:28 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Sinon, content que ton problème soit pratiquement résolu Gardel_.

----------

